# Gnarley paper mache tree?



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

*I want to make a paper mache tree for my kitchen/dining room. I want to put the trunk of it in the corner and have the branches spreading across the ceiling. I want it to look all dead and gnarley and BIG! Is this do-able? I can build it inside and secure the branches to the ceiling.(We have low ceilings) Id love to hear from anyone who's done something similar! TIA*


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Is do-able! I used to have one, but it was destroyed when the basment flooded. Only difference is mine didn't stretch across the ceiling, it only had the branches like a real tree... Chicken wire covered in mache and mache pulp and painted. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds do-able, although messy . I've been making Jacks for the last two weeks and it's a mission. Good luck and post some pics.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oohh, I'd love to have somethng like that in my witches kitchen!! Good idea....now let's see if anyone has any suggestions on how to do it!


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

You could use chicken wire as the trunk and lower branches, and perhaps the upper branches connected to the ceiling could be rolled up newspaper in duck tape? All mache'd over, with the pulp used to make details like knots in the bark and such. Fake moss-looking stuff like dyed cheesecloth or netting could be hung and allowed to drape down. You might also use cardboard as the trunk...

It sounds like a neat idea though!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

There's lots of great ideas on this thread Creepy Trees. I've made a mental note to reference this pic whenever I get around to a haunted tree. I really love the bark detail. If you look at the artist's site they use crumpled tin foil and then cover with the paper mache to create it.



billman said:


> this one is excellent: Paper mache. She does great work.
> Kim Graham's Gallery


----------

